# Epic Weekend For Clients Fishing With Run-N-Gun Adventures!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

What an epic weekend of fishing!!

All our clients had an absolute blast fishing with the Run-N-Gun guides this past weekend! Drifting was still the most consistent, but the boats wading put together a solid box's of fish, including a few giant trout that were released to fight another day.

Our summertime dates are filling up fast, if youâ€™re wanting to get out on the water with us contact the office ASAP!

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------

